
Sweden records highest death tally in 150 years in first half of 2020 - hellofunk
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/08/20/europe/sweden-deaths-highest-coronavirus-lockdown-intl/index.html
======
aaron695
Another absolutely childish article from the media.

"Despite the more relaxed approach, only 7.3% of people in Stockholm had
developed the antibodies needed to fight the disease by late April -- well
below the 70-90% needed for herd immunity."

They both condemn Sweden's approach but then seem proud hahahaha not enough
people caught it.

As a society we need to stop supporting this media. I get people are dumb in
general. But there needs to be someway to stop this.

